# 2 roosters and fertile eggs



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

I free range my chicken and have a buff orpington rooster with a few different breed of hens. Well someone had to get a banty rooster. Sure enough some of the spring hatch came out with freaky chicks. The banty is no longer around. The freak chicks are looking for a new home.

So my question is will the hens new eggs lose the banty firtile? Or will they always have some of the banty? Or will it only be the buff rooster mix breed.

I have 1 buff hen, 1 barred rock hen, and 4 what I was told Easter egger hens. Which I believe lay a large brown egg. I know that the eggs will produce a mixed breed chick. But I was hoping it would be a mix with just the buff rooster.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Once the Banty is gone, there is no more Banty influence. Your chicks will all be fathered by the buff orp. Too bad. I would have liked to see photos of your "freaky" chicks. I'm kind of a freaky chick myself. Lol


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Too bad. I would have liked to see photos of your "freaky" chicks. I'm kind of a freaky chick myself. Lol


I'll post some pic's after my route today.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*pics of the freaks*

This first picture is the freaks that have banty/buff fathers. The black arrow is pointing to a rooster. Quit a bit smaller then the buff rooster in the next picture. I have not got a shot at them together. When ranging the freak flock separates themselves from the main flock. But they roost together. Notice the tail feathers. The black stringing out like the banty.

The red arrow is a hen, and again quit a bit smaller then the buff hen. The other two white not sure if they are roosters or hens yet. Came from a white easter egger that laid green eggs. She has been missing for a couple of months. They actually look a lot like her but I can't tell if they have banty yet.










This next picture is the Buff Orpington Rooster and hen. The cats and dog help eat the scratch. I think it is good for the dog to socialize with the chickens so he does not start hunting them.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I think that's awesome that your dog and cats get along with the chickens and even eat with them! What kind of dog is he? I have a little mutt that I think is a cross between a Jack Russell and a chihuahua. There is NO way he'd be even the least bit "calm and collected" around the chickens. He can't even remain calm around ME!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I swear that I would have drawn the arrow to the dog and the cat. Those would have been the crazies!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love this little color point kitten. Looks like a lavender point Siamese. 

Anyway, the freaks are not so freaky. Just a little tail going on there. Otherwise look like pretty normal crossbreeds. Before you do anything drastic I'd list them on Craig's list or something. I, for one, would be completely happy with those hens.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

TinyHouse said:


> I think that's awesome that your dog and cats get along with the chickens and even eat with them! What kind of dog is he? I have a little mutt that I think is a cross between a Jack Russell and a chihuahua. There is NO way he'd be even the least bit "calm and collected" around the chickens. He can't even remain calm around ME!


I think he is a jack Russel and beagle mix. Not sure found him on side of the road with a few other pups. They all ran into the woods but him. He was so happy to come home. Very spastic dog. But very obedient, smart.



fuzziebutt said:


> I swear that I would have drawn the arrow to the dog and the cat. Those would have been the crazies!!


If you look in the center of all the chickens there is a white spot. That is another cat eating right in the middle.



Energyvet said:


> I love this little color point kitten. Looks like a lavender point Siamese.
> 
> Anyway, the freaks are not so freaky. Just a little tail going on there. Otherwise look like pretty normal crossbreeds. Before you do anything drastic I'd list them on Craig's list or something. I, for one, would be completely happy with those hens.


The cats grandmother was a Siamese with 24 claws. I think I have a picture somewhere.

I just don't want the banty mix. If that rooster starts breading with my hens I think the eggs will be small. I was going to cage them but I don't have the hart. Live Free or Die Hard!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Find a home for the one or ones you don't want. Or freezer camp. But don't keep them around if you dislike them. That's not good for you or them. I just spent the last 23 years with man who hated me. I wouldn't put anyone through that. Put them where they will be loved or be done with them.


----------

